# new Hymer S class



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

I saw one of these in Exmouth at the weekend, looked very nice , on a merc twin wheel in gold reg hymersomething really nice looking unit anyone know more about this and how much are they


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

All details on the Hymer site 

http://www.hymer.com/eu/1120_s_class.html


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

They are nice aren't they? The flagship model top-of-the-range starts at 90k

Have a look S Class Range

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

They are nice aren't they? The flagship model top-of-the-range starts at 80+k

Have a look S Class Range

Johnny F


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

no price, how much are they has anyone seen one


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Whoops


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ciderdaze said:


> I saw one of these in Exmouth at the weekend, looked very nice , on a merc twin wheel in gold reg hymersomething really nice looking unit anyone know more about this and how much are they


£85K plus


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just looked in last months practical MH and they say they start at 90k 8O 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

*price s class*

sorry I dont have uk prices but 2008 german price obviously plus all the extras and uk probably an extra 10%
S790 119990 euro approx £82750
S800 121990 euro approx £84130
S830 125990 euro approx £86890


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: price s class*



darach said:


> sorry I dont have uk prices but 2008 german price obviously plus all the extras and uk probably an extra 10%
> S790 119990 euro approx £82750
> S800 121990 euro approx £84130
> S830 125990 euro approx £86890


Checked one out in Brownhills.

Very very nice.


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Have they got one at hymer uk or did they have one at nec show would be nice to see one


----------

